# Ένα νήμα άλφα άλφα



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

*Α,α <=> άλφα​*
Τι το ενδιαφέρον, το πρωτότυπο, το άγνωστο ή το ασυνήθιστο μπορεί να κρύβει το γράμμα άλφα για να αξίζει το ολόδικό του νήμα; Τι μπορεί να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ που να είναι άγνωστο ή να μη βρίσκεται εύκολα;

Νομίζω πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα, άλλωστε εδώ είμαστε για να το ανακαλύψουμε. Αλλά το σωστό ξεκίνημα απαιτεί πρώτα μια βόλτα από τα λεξικά. Ας δούμε λοιπόν πρώτα μερικά από τα περιεχόμενά τους –αλλού από το λήμμα *«άλφα»* και αλλού από το λήμμα *«Α,α»*. Για το καλό ξεκίνημα όμως, ένα άγνωστο σχήμα:
Το α στη γραμμική Β:



*Α, α: άλφα*, το πρώτο γράμμα τού ελληνικού αλφαβήτου και άλλων αλφαβήτων που προήλθαν από το ελληνικό (λατινικό αλφάβητο, κυριλλικό κ.ά.). Με την επινόηση ιδιαίτερου γράμματος που να δηλώνει το φωνήεν α, καθώς και όλων των άλλων γραμμάτων που δήλωσαν τα λοιπά φωνήεντα (ε, η, ι, ο, υ, ω), οι Έλληνες δημιούργησαν, στην πραγματικότητα, το πρώτο συστηματικό αλφάβητο, την πρώτη αλφαβητική γραφή.​Έτσι αρχίζει το *ΛΝΕΓ*· όσο για το *ΛΚΝ*, στο λήμμα άλφα, μας δίνει ανάμεσα σε άλλα και μια πρώτη ιδέα με τη συλλογή από (πρασινισμένες) φράσεις και χρήσεις για απόδοση στα αγγλικά:
*άλφα το* [álfa] Ο (άκλ.) : *1.* ονομασία του πρώτου γράμματος του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου• (βλ. και A, α): _Mικρό / κεφαλαίο ~_. ΦΡ _δεν ξέρει ούτε το ~_, είναι τελείως αγράμματος. _ώσπου να πεις ~_, πολύ γρήγορα: Θα τελειώσω ώσπου να πεις ~. *2.* (μτφ.) η αρχή μιας ενέργειας: _Aρχίζω / ξεκινάω από το ~_, από το μηδέν, από το τίποτε, από την αρχή. _Aπό το ~ ως το ωμέγα_. _Είμαι ακόμα στο ~_. ΦΡ _το ~ και το ωμέγα_, το σπουδαιότερο στοιχείο ενός συνόλου: H αγάπη είναι το ~ και το ωμέγα της χριστιανικής διδασκαλίας. 
[λόγ.: 1: αρχ. ἄλφα < σημιτ. `aleph• 2: ελνστ. σημ.• (δες και A)] 
​Μην αγνοήσετε τη διπλή παραπομπή στο λήμμα Α,α. Έχει κι εκεί μπόλικο υλικό. :)
Ο Πάπυρος προτιμάει να δώσει στο δικο του λήμμα «Α, α» μαζί και την έννοια του στερητικού α: 
*Α α (άλφα)*· το πρώτο γράμμα τού ελληνικού αλφαβήτου. Το α ως πρόθεμα 1. στερητικό· δηλώνει έλλειψη, στέρηση και γενικά το αντίθετο από ό,τι δηλώνει το β' συνθετικό. Εμφανίζεται με τις εξής μορφές: _α- / ἀ_- (αρχ.-νεοελλ.) προ συμφώνου, π.χ. _ά-γνωστος, ά-κακος, ά-τιμος_ κ.ά., και _αν- ἀν_- (αρχ.-νεοελλ.) προ φωνήεντος, π.χ. _αν-ελεήμων, αν-ελεύθερος, αν-ομβρία, άν-υδρος_ κ.ά.· || (νεοελλ.) πολλές φορές το _α-_ στερητ. χρησιμοποιείται πλεοναστικά πριν από το στερητικό πρόθημα _ξε-_, για να επιτείνει τη σημασία τής αρνήσεως, π.χ. _α-ξεδιάντροπος, α-ξεσκέπαστος, α-ξέστρωτος_ κ.ά. Ως _α- _στερητ. θεωρήθηκε και το αρκτικό _α-_ ρηματικών επιθέτων ύστερα από αναβιβασμό τού τόνου, π.χ. _αραδιάζω > αραδιαστός_ (= ο τοποθετημένος στη σειρά) > _αράδιαστος_ (= ο μη τοποθετημένος στη σειρά).
​και να εμπλουτίσει το λήμμα με εκτενείς ετυμολογικές σημειώσεις.

Τέλος, το Μείζον προτιμάει να δώσει στο δικό του λήμμα α έμφαση στο αριθμητικό α:
*α (άλφα)* (το) το πρώτο γράμμα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου | α΄ = 1 ή πρώτος, ,α = 1.000 ή χιλιοστός​
Να τέλος και πώς ξεκινάει το σχετικό άρθρο στην ελληνική _βικιπαίδεια_:
Το γράμμα *άλφα (ἄλφα)* είναι το πρώτο γράμμα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου. Παρέμεινε σε αυτή τη θέση σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ιστορίας του. Κατά την επικρατέστερη θεωρία προήλθε από το φοινικικό γράμμα aleph, που στα φοινικικά σήμαινε βόδι. Στην αρχαία ελληνική γλώσσα το γράμμα Α είχε τρεις υποστάσεις ως πρώτο γράμμα του αλφαβήτου, ως το πρώτο αριθμητικό και ως πρώτη νότα στη μουσική. [...]​Θυμηθείτε την παράγραφο αυτή, θα ξαναδούμε κάτι σχετικό αργότερα.

Και τώρα, στο ζητούμενο: Να συνθέσουμε έναν πολύχρωμο φάκελο του *άλφα*. Με ενδιαφέρουσες ιστορίες, με συντομογραφίες, με όμορφα αρχιγράμματα, με εμπορικές επωνυμίες και διαφημίσεις, με φράσεις και τις μεταφράσεις τους, με γνώσεις και με τρίβια που όλα βέβαια κάπου υπάρχουν αλλά κανείς δεν έκανε ως τώρα τον κόπο να τα συγκεντρώσει μαζί.

Και μην αφήσετε αστόλιστη την πρώτη πρώτη σας ιδέα. Ένα γιουτουμπάκι με διαφήμιση της μπύρας Άλφα έχει προφανώς τη θέση του εδώ• όμως, πόσες άλλες μπύρες Άλφα υπάρχουν στον κόσμο; Ρίξτε π.χ. μια ματιά στις γκουγκλοεικόνες. Και μπορεί να είναι (είναι; ) κοινή γνώση τι σημαίνει η συντομογραφία Α/Π, όμως ποια μάτια δεν θα ευχαριστηθούν βλέποντας αυτή την κοινότοπη γνώση να συνοδεύεται από την απεικόνιση κάποιου παλιού ατμόπλοιου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

*Γιατί είναι το άλφα πρώτο στο αλφάβητο;*






Από τα *Ηθικά* του *Πλουτάρχου*
μετάφραση στα αγγλικά του *William W. Goodwin* (1878)
The Online Library of Liberty

Δυστυχώς, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ονλάιν ούτε το πρωτότυπο κείμενο, ούτε ελληνική μετάφραση. Προφανώς δεν έψαξα καλά• αν τα βρει καποιος, ας τα ανεβάσει να συμπληρώσουμε αυτό το ποστάκι.

Το επόμενο κείμενο ανήκει στα «Συμποσιακά» των Ηθικών:

*What is the Reason that Alpha is placed First in the Alphabet, and what is the Proportion between the Number of Vowels and Semi-vowels?*

AMMONIUS, HERMEAS, PROTOGENES, PLUTARCH, ZOPYRION.

*1.*It being the custom of the Muses’ feast to draw lots, and those that were matched to propose curious questions to one another, Ammonius, fearing that two of the same profession might be matched together, ordered, without drawing lots, a geometrician to propose questions to a grammarian, and a master of music to a rhetorician.

*2.* First therefore, Hermeas the geometrician demanded of Protogenes the grammarian a reason why Alpha was the first letter of the alphabet. And he returned the common answer of the schools, that it was fit the vowels should be set before the mutes and semi vowels. And of the vowels, some being long, some short, some both long and short, it is just that the latter should be most esteemed. And of these that are long and short, that is to be set first which is usually placed before the other two, but never after either; and that is Alpha. For that put either after Iota or Upsilon will not be pronounced, will not make one syllable with them, but as it were resenting the affront and angry at the position, seeks the first as its proper place. But if you place Alpha before either of those, they are obedient, and quietly join in one syllable, as in these words, αὔϱιον, αὐλεῖν, Αἴαντος, αἰδεῖσθαι, and a thousand others. In these three respects therefore, as the conquerors in all the five exercises, it claims the precedence, — that of most other letters by being a vowel, that of other vowels by being double-timed, and lastly, that of these double-timed vowels themselves because it is its natural place to be set before and never after them.

*3. *Protogenes making a pause, Ammonius, speaking to me, said: What! have you, being a Boeotian, nothing to say for Cadmus, who (as the story goes) placed Alpha the first in order, because a cow is called Alpha by the Phoenicians, and they account it not the second or third (as Hesiod doth) but the first of their necessary things? Nothing at all, I replied, for it is just that, to the best of my power, I should rather assist my own than Bacchus’s grandfather. For Lamprias my grandfather said, that the first articulate sound that is made is Alpha; for the air in the mouth is formed and fashioned by the motion of the lips; now as soon as those are opened, that sound breaks forth, being very plain and simple, not requiring or depending upon the motion of the tongue, but gently breathed forth whilst that lies still. Therefore that is the first sound that children make. Thus ἀίειν, to hear, ᾄδειν, to sing, αὐλεῖν, to pipe, ἀλαλάζειν, to hollow, begin with the letter Alpha; and I think that αἴϱειν, to lift up, and ἀνοίγειν, to open, were fitly taken from that opening and lifting up of the lips when his voice is uttered. Thus all the names of the mutes besides one have an Alpha, as it were a light to assist their blindness; for Pi alone wants it, and Phi and Chi are only Pi and Kappa with an aspirate.

*1.*Hermeas saying that he approved both reasons, why then (continued I) do not you explain the proportion, if there be any, of the number of the letters; for, in my opinion, there is; and I think so, because the number of mutes and semi-vowels, compared between themselves or with the vowels, doth not seem casual and undesigned, but to be according to the first proportion which you call arithmetical. For their number being nine, eight, and seven, the middle exceeds the last as much as it wants of the first. And the first number being compared with the last, hath the same proportion that the Muses have to Apollo; for nine is appropriated to them, and seven to him. And these two numbers tied together double the middle; and not without reason, since the semi-vowels partake the power of both.

*2. *And Hermeas replied: It is said that Mercury was the first God that discovered letters in Egypt; and therefore the Egyptians make the figure of an Ibis, a bird dedicated to Mercury, for the first letter. But it is not fit, in my opinion, to place an animal that makes no noise at the head of the letters. Amongst all the numbers, the fourth is peculiarly dedicated to Mercury, because, as some say, the God was born on the fourth day of the month. The first letters called Phoenician from Cadmus are four times four, or sixteen; and of those that were afterward added, Palamedes found four, and Simonides four more. Now amongst numbers, three is the first perfect, as consisting of a first, a middle, and a last; and after that six, as being equal the sum of its own divisors (1+2+3). Of these, six multiplied by four makes twenty-four; and also the first perfect number, three, multiplied by the first cube, eight.

*3. *Whilst he was discoursing thus, Zopyrion the grammarian sneered and muttered something between his teeth; and, as soon as he had done, cried out that he most egregiously trifled; for it was mere chance, and not design, that gave such a number and order to the letters, as it was mere chance that the first and last verses of Homer’s Iliads have just as many syllables as the first and last of his Odysseys.
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

*Τα περισσότερα –α*






Προσθέστε δικά σας ρεκόρ ή βελτιώστε τις προσπάθειες των προηγουμένων (δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι τα επόμενα αποτελούν απόλυτα ρεκόρ :)). Για παράδειγμα:

*Η πρωτεύουσα με τα περισσότερα –α:*
Η Ανταναναρίβο (4) της Μαδαγασκάρης

*Ο ελληνικός οικισμός με τα περισσότερα –α:*
Η Δαλαμανάρα (5) του Άργους

*(Ο/)Η πρωθυπουργός ή πολιτικός με τα περισσότερα –α:*
Η πρωθυπουργός Σιρίμαβο Μπανταρανάικε (4) της Σρι Λάνκα

*Το ελληνικό επώνυμο με τα περισσότερα –α:*
Παπαπαναγιωτάκης (5)

Το αρχίγραμμα είναι από την πανέμορφη, γεμάτη θηλυκότητα συλλογή της σχεδιάστριας Τζέσικα Χις [Jessica Hische], στο ιστολόγιό της Daily Drop Cap.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

*αάατος: η άλλη λέξη με τα τρία συνεχόμενα ίδια φωνήεντα*






Ναι! Δεν είναι μόνο ο αντιιικός λέξη με τρία συνεχόμενα ίδια φωνήεντα.

Η λέξη ΑΑΑΤΟΣ, πασίγνωστη από τις έντυπες Μικρές Αγγελίες των εφημερίδων, *δεν είναι* κατασκευασμένη. Οι περισσότεροι θαυμάζουν ίσως την επινοητικότητα των συντακτών της αγγελίας, που χρησιμοποιούν αυτό το (νομίζουν) κατασκεύασμα για να φέρουν πρώτη στη σειρά την προσφορά τους. Ελάχιστοι γνωρίζουν όμως ότι η λέξη *είναι υπαρκτή*. Αρχαία λέξη βέβαια, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να καταφύγουμε στα λεξικά των αρχαίων ελληνικών για να την βρούμε. Την έχει ακόμη και το σύγχρονο λεξικό του Πάπυρου, που επισημαίνει βέβαια με εκείνο το *(Α)* ότι είναι αρχαία:

*ἀάατος, -ον* (Α)· συνήθως ερμηνεύεται: 1. απαράβλαπτος, απαραβίαστος· 2. άψογος, καθαρός, αποφασιστικός· 3. αήττητος, ακαταμάχητος.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Αβέβαιης ετυμολ., πιθ. συνδέεται με το _ἀάω_ και το _ἄτη_, πρβλ. _ἀάβακτοι _τού Ησύχ. (= αβλαβείς), ή με το *_ἄω _(= χορταίνω), απρμφ. αόρ. _ἆσαι_, οπότε _ἀάατος _= _ἄατος_].​Πάντως, για να δούμε και στα λεξικά της αρχαίας, στο ονλάιν Liddell-Scott στον Περσέα, βρίσκουμε:
*ἀάατος , ον*, _(ἀάω)_ in Il., 
*A.* not to be injured, inviolable, _“νῦν μοι ὄμοσσον ἀ. Στυγὸς ὕδωρ”_ 14.271. 
*II.* in Od., _“ἄεθλος ἀ. ἐκτετέλεσται”_ 22.5, cf. 21.9, prob. unimpeachable, i.e. decisive. 
*III.* later, invincible, _“κάρτος ἀάατος”_ A.R.2.77. (ἀάϝατος, cf. sq., Hsch.）​Και φυσικά, αφού έχει τον *αάατο*, ο Πάπυρος δίνει και το μικρό του αδελφάκι:
*ἄατος* και συνηρ. *ἆτος, -ον* (Α)· ακόρεστος.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < *ἄ-σα-τος < α- στερητ. + απαρέμφατο αόρ. _ἆσαι_ < _*ἄω_ (= χορταίνω)].
​
Το αρχίγραμμα είναι από χαρακτικό του Χανς Χολμπάιν του νεότερου.


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2010)

Στα επώνυμα, ο Παπαζαχαρίας έχει πέντε, αλλά με λιγότερα άλλα φωνήεντα, όπως και ο Παπαπαρασκευάς. Νομιζω ότι υπάρχει, δεν γκούγκλισα.


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2010)

Ενώ από ξένους, υπάρχει ο Μαρκ Ραβαλομανανά, Μαλγάσιος. Κάποιος συμπατριώτης του θα έχει κι άλλα άλφα.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 30, 2010)

Πάντως κι ο _Ραμπεσαντρατανά_, πέντε έχει! Μήπως η Μαδαγασκάρη πάει γενικώς για ρεκόρ στα Α ??


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2010)

Κι εγώ πού ήλπιζα ότι θα τέλειωνες με τους αριθμούς (από το 1 ως το 1000) προτού καταπιαστείς με τα γράμματα του αλφαβήτου... 

Αυτή τη στιγμή τα περισσότερα βιβλία μου είναι σε στοίβες στο πάτωμα και περιμένουν να τα αναδιατάξω στα ράφια με την ελπίδα να χωρέσουν. Ξέρω ότι δύο απ' αυτά έχουν πληροφορίες που θα μας ενδιαφέρουν.

Πάντως, το άλφα είναι το γράμμα της άρνησης και των μεγάλων προσδοκιών. Με τα στερητικά έχεις στο Α ένα τεράστιο κομμάτι από το λεξιλόγιο της ελληνικής. Γι' αυτό δεν ξεκινάς να γράψεις ελληνικό λεξικό από το Α — το αφήνεις τελευταίο. Γι' αυτό, άλλωστε, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο το γράμμα Α του ελληνοαγγλικού λεξικού του Γεωργακά, το μόνο από τα 24 που έχει κυκλοφορήσει. Μέσα από τις αρνητικές μπορείς να βρεις και καταφατικές έννοιες και αποδόσεις. Ταυτόχρονα το Α σαν πρώτο γράμμα αντικατοπτρίζει, στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες συνήθως, τις εξαιρετικές προθέσεις των εκδοτών και των συντακτών για ένα έργο μνημειώδες. Στο τέλος του, έχουν προσγειωθεί. It's a sobering experience. Όποιος υπολογίσει τους τόμους του Α στις ελληνικές (συνήθως) εγκυκλοπαίδειες σε σχέση με το σύνολο του έργου, διαπιστώνει ότι καταλαμβάνει δυσανάλογα μεγάλο ποσοστό.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 30, 2010)

Είναι βέβαιο ότι μεταξύ των Μαλγάσιων θα βρούμε και τα ρεκόρ σε -α. Εκτός του παλιόφιλου Ραμπέ που πριν έρθει στην ΑΕΚ είχε σπουδαία σταδιοδρομία στη Γαλλία (κι είναι κρίμα να μείνει στη μνήμη των Ελλήνων ποδοσφαιρόφιλων απλώς σαν ανελέητος σουβλακοφάγος:)), υπάρχει και η αθλήτρια του στίβου Νικόλ Ραμαλαλανίρινα (Ramalalanirina Nicole, http://www.iaaf.org/athletes/biographies/letter=0/athcode=64669/index.html), η οποία απέκτησε το 1998 τη γαλλική ιθαγένεια (ειδικότητά της τα 100 μ. μετ' εμποδίων). Πέντε α και αυτή (που θα πάει θα βρούμε και τον Μαλγάσιο με τα 6 άλφα).


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 30, 2010)

Άντε και τα βρήκαμε τα 6 άλφα: Razaiarimalala Cendrino (http://www.iaaf.org/athletes/biographies/letter=R/country=MAD/athcode=170780/index.html), Μαλγάσια αθλήτρια των 400 μέτρων με εμπόδια!
Κι επίσης: Razanamalala Hanitrasoa Olga (http://www.iaaf.org/athletes/biographies/letter=r/country=mad/athcode=207930/index.html), αθλήτρια των 200 και 400 μέτρων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

Πέντε α έχει και η _*Παπαλάμπραινα*_...






Performed by the Festival Band. Live at the Findhorn Dance Festival, 23 July 2008. Bill Henderson (darabuka), Lucy Fredman (vocals), Andy Bettis (guitar) and Rory O'Connell (clarinet). With Ian McTier (bass).


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2010)

5 έχουν και τα _Καλαματιανά_ (τι ακριβώς μαζεύουμε;), ενώ τα _ζαβαρακατρανέμια_ έχουν 6.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

nickel said:


> 5 έχουν και τα _Καλαματιανά_ (τι ακριβώς μαζεύουμε; ), ενώ τα _ζαβαρακατρανέμια_ έχουν 6.


Την Παπαλάμπραινα για τα ονόματα με τα πολλά άλφα την προόριζα, αλλά όταν σκόνταψα στο νιου έιτζ γιουτουμπάκι...;)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Είναι βέβαιο ότι μεταξύ των Μαλγάσιων θα βρούμε και τα ρεκόρ σε -α.


Καλά, μιλάμε έριξα μια ματιά στο http://mg.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki και ζαλίστηκα... 
Τι raki-pahalalàna malalaka, τι fahalalahana και δεν συμμαζεύεται! Πάντως η κρεμάλα εκεί δεν θα είναι δύσκολο παιχνίδι, εκτιμώ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2010)

Θέλετε να ψάξουμε να βρούμε και το μέλος που το Username του έχει τα περισσότερα α, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2010)

Μόνο στο Α βρήκα τέσσερα μέλη με χρηστώνυμο που έχει τουλάχιστον τέσσερα -α.
Μήπως αναρωτιόσουν ποια μοδερατρίξ που δεν αρχίζει το όνομά της από Α- έχει τα περισσότερα -α στο χρηστώνυμο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

*A*friki - *A*lpha *B*londy​



*B*rigadier Sabari - *A*lpha *B*londy​


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2010)

Ξέρω τι γαύρος (ή μήπως γάβρος; — μπορεί να κάτσει σ’ ένα μέρος αυτή η ορθογραφία;) είναι ο παρών νηματάρης, αλλά με τέτοιο τίτλο νήματος πρέπει να βγάλουμε από τη μέση, πρώτα απ’ όλα, το τριφύλλι. Το _ήμερο_ τριφύλλι. Αυτό που τρώνε οι αγελάδες, με το επίσημο όνομα _Medicago sativa_ ή _κοινή_ ή *ήμερη μηδική* («το σημαντικότερο χορτοδοτικό φυτό που καλλιεργείται σε όλες τις εύκρατες και υποτροπικές περιοχές και που είχε διαδοθεί στην Ελλάδα κατά τους Μηδικούς πολέμους», λέει το παπυρολεξικό). Όμως το όνομα *αλφάλφα* (*alfalfa*) με το οποίο είναι γνωστό στους Αγγλοσάξονες δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι πρώτο πράμα (το τριφύλλι; πφ!), αλλά είναι λέξη ισπανικής προέλευσης που η επικρατούσα άποψη λέει ότι προέρχεται από την αραβική _alfaçfaçah_, που σημαίνει «η καλύτερη ζωοτροφή» — ή κάτι τέτοιο. Τελειώσαμε με το τριφύλλι. Πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 1, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πέντε α έχει και η _*Παπαλάμπραινα*_...


Πέντε άλφα έχει (εξ ορισμού ) και η πεντάλφα (περί πεντάλφας, βλ.: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6573).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 1, 2010)

Στο λυκόφως της δημιουργίας του γνωστού μας σύμπαντος, όταν οι ακατονόμαστοι θεοί κατακρημνίστηκαν απ' τους θρόνους τους, προκαλώντας τη Μεγάλη Έκρηξη και ξεχύνοντας σαν συμπαντικό σπέρμα δημιουργίας τα *σωματίδια άλφα* (alpha particles) στις νεότευκτες σήραγγες του χωροχρόνου, οι ΕΛ, οι ΠΑΗΠ (Πολύ Αρχαίοι Ημών Πρόγονοι) ήταν ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ συμπαντικός πολιτισμός, που γεννήθηκε και άκμασε στον Σείριο. Δυστυχώς, το φως του πολιτισμού τους δεν έμεινε αμόλευτο...Αιώνες μετά, ένα γειτονικό αστρικό σύστημα, ο *Άλφα του Κενταύρου* *(Alpha Centauris)*, με αρχηγό τον *Αλφ τον εξωγήινο (Alf)* (βλέπε βίντεο)






εξαπέλυσε άνανδρο πόλεμο κατά του Σείριου. Οι ΕΛ αντιστάθηκαν γενναία για 10.000 χρόνια, κέρδισαν τον πόλεμο και εξόρισαν τους άθλιους Κενταυρίτες σε ένα γειτονικό μικρό μπλε πλανήτη, σαν κουτσουλιά στρουμφ, όπου ο ηττημένος αυτοκράτοράς τους, Αλφ, έκανε καριέρα στην TV στην πλούσια Αμερική και οι κακόμοιροι υπήκοοί του φάγανε πακέτο και μείνανε στην Ελλάδα όπου ιδρύσανε 1.000.000 ερασιτεχνικές ομάδες ποδοσφαίρου (ΑΟ Κένταυρος, Κένταυρος ΠΑΟ Βριλησσίων, ΑΣ Κένταυρος Λιβαδειάς κτλ κτλ κτλ).

Έχοντας περάσει δεκαετίες παρακολουθώντας το Μικρό Σπίτι στο Λιβάδι, τον Ράμπο και άλλα τέτοια ηθικοπλαστικά, ο Αλφ, πάλαι ποτέ άρχων του κακού, μετανόησε. Κάλεσε το γιοκαρίνο του, λοιπόν, τον Βητ, και του είπε "Γιέ μου, είναι καιρός να *αλφαδιάσεις* τον κόσμο!" (αλφαδιάζω = φέρνω στα ίσια του). Και του έδωσε το ιερό Αλφάδι. Αυτός όμως είχε χαζέψει από τα χάμπουργκερ και αντί να αλφαδιάσει τον κόσμο πήγε στην Καλιφόρνια και χαλβάδιαζε γκόμενες… Κι επειδή ήταν και πολύ αρσενικό, και είχε κληρονομήσει απ’ τον μπαμπά του μια σχιζοφρενική αίσθηση μεγαλοσύνης, συστηνόταν στα θηλυκά ως *« the alpha male »*, που αρχικά σήμαινε _ο αρσενικός απ’τον Άλφα Κενταύρου,_ αλλά κατέληξε να σημαίνει το* « κυρίαρχο αρσενικό »* …Αλλά ας τον αφήσουμε αυτόν.

Και οι ΠΑΗΠ μας ; Ρωτάτε. Τι γίναν οι ΠΑΗΠ μας ; Οι ΕΛ, λοιπόν, μετά απ’ αυτόν τον αιματηρό πόλεμο, δεν κάτσαν με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια. Αρνούμενοι ν’ αφήσουν τον δύσμοιρο μπλε πλανήτη στην τύχη του, πήραν το πρώτο διαγαλαξιακό λεωφορείο και τσουπ, ξεμπάρκαραν στην Ελλάδα –τυχαίο ; Δε νομίζω !!- όπου με λύσσα και μανία καταδίωκαν όσους έβλεπαν να φορούν στην μπλούζα τους *Αλφάδι (ένα Αλφα σε κύκλο).* Και επειδή έλεγαν συνέχεια « Άλφα, μη !! » (_απ’το Αλφα, Μη μου τους κύκλους τάραττε »_), τους ονόμασαν *Αλφαμίτες*.
Αυτά…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2010)

ΔΔ = Δατς Δεσπίριτ!


----------



## Earion (Dec 1, 2010)

Αληθεύει ότι το γράμμα *άλφα *είναι το κοινότερο στις λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας; Έχει γίνει καμιά σχετική μελέτη ή πρόκειται για αστικό μύθο; (Το λέω γιατί θυμάμαι από τον _Χρυσό σκαραβαίο_ του Πόε ότι το πιο συνηθισμένο γράμμα στην αγγλική γλώσσα είναι το e).


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2010)

Από εμβριθείς μελέτες που είχα κάνει όταν ήμουν μαθητής το άλφα είναι πράγματι το κοινότερο στα ελληνικά κείμενα.


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2010)

Είναι πάντως σαφώς κοινότερο στο αρχικό γράμμα των λέξεων, όπως μπορούμε εύκολα να διαπιστώσουμε σε οποιαδήποτε εγκυκλοπαίδεια ή λεξικό. Στο ΛΝΕΓ αντιστοιχεί στο 15,23% των πραγματικών σελίδων, έναντι 11,81% του πι, 9,30% του σίγμα, 8,19% του έψιλον, 6,78% του μι και 4,37% του κάππα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο ισχυρή ένδειξη είναι αυτό για τη συνολική συχνότητα μέσα στις λέξεις, και κατά μείζονα λόγο τι θα προέκυπτε αν μπορούσαμε να έχουμε μια στάθμιση βάσει της συχνότητας στην κοινή ομιλία (οπότε θα έπρεπε κιόλας να μιλήσουμε σε επίπεδο φθόγγων, συγχωνεύοντας τα διάφορα ε και ι, δηλαδή πιάσε το αυγό και κούρεφτο). Αλλά, μια που το νήμα είναι για το άλφα, μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε σαν υπόθεση εργασίας :) .


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2010)

Βέβαια, πρέπει να πάρουμε υπόψη ότι (ιδίως στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες) ο όγκος του Α είναι αυξημένος από τη μια επειδή η εγκυκλοπαίδεια θέλει να κάνει φιγούρα και να προσελκύσει αγοραστές κι από την άλλη επειδή όλοι έχουν όρεξη και λεφτά. Στο τέλος του πολύχρονου εγχειρήματος, μπορεί αυτά τα σπάνια αγαθά να έχουν εξαντληθεί κι όλοι να βιάζονται να τελειώνει μιαν ώρα αρχήτερα το ρημάδι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

...
Άα ααά ααά αά (δις)...






Φύγε κι άσε με - Πάνος Γαβαλάς


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2010)

Earion said:


> (Το λέω γιατί θυμάμαι από τον _Χρυσό σκαραβαίο_ του Πόε ότι το πιο συνηθισμένο γράμμα στην αγγλική γλώσσα είναι το e).



Τα Alphablocks είναι μια σειρά εκπαιδευτικών βίντεο και διαδραστικών ασκήσεων του BBC. 

Εδώ το βιντεάκι για το γράμμα E, που όντως είναι "...the busiest letter in the alphabet!". Αυτή η σειρά είναι, παρεμπιπτόντως, όλα τα λεφτά!


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2010)

To Sesame Street, από την άλλη, δεν χρειάζεται συστάσεις. :)

A's Anatomy


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 4, 2010)

Ωραίος, Δαεμάνε! :)


----------

